# [T] Borderlands 2 Key für Steam gegen.......



## sandman2003 (24. August 2012)

*[T] Borderlands 2 Key für Steam gegen.......*

Borderlands 1 hat mir schon nicht so zugesagt, was soll ic hdann mit dem Key.. 

also ich frage hier alle nicht-deutschen (Wohnhaft in USK freier ZONE!), ob jemand den Key haben möchte,

ich mag kein Geld, sondern eher das "Grand Theft Auto Complete Pack" mit allen teilen der Serie und das Max Payne Pack mit Teil 1 und 2

EDIT: Falls etwas fehlt überweise ich gerne noch den Rest



jemand Interesse?

EDIT 2: wenn einer will schenke ich ihm noch meine 275 GTX dazu


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (25. August 2012)

Ne geschenkte GTX275 dazu - das ist mal eine spendable Geste. Die geht in der Bucht immer noch für 45-50€ exkl. weg.


----------



## sandman2003 (26. August 2012)

Bucht?^^ bay... bay... ebay  hahahaha  den kannte ich auch noch nich...

echt? dann muss ich die mal da reinhaun will ja keiner hier haben 

Key ist übrigens schon weg^^


----------

